# Fat Jax 7/21-22/19 Large Snapper and Tiger



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Last couple Charters produced a few nice fish. Few pictures, but AJ’s in the 40-50 Lb range, Red Snapper some in the 35 Lb range, Jack Carville, several Sharks (Bulls/Blacktips/Hammerheads) in the 100-250 Lb range, and a Monster male Tiger in the 11-12 Ft 500 + Lb range. Good to have my Brother back out there. Lots of very warm drag washers and grunting on the boat... Could not have handled the Tiger, Boat and anglers by myself on this Charter. Creating life long memories one trip at a time


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang, everything you guys caught was huge!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Dang, everything you guys caught was huge!!


lol not everything, didn't take pictures of the ruby red lips that we recycled into bait....


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

One day I'll catch a snapper that big.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Had a blast. Cudos to branden for fighting that fish all by himself for over 2 hours straight.


----------



## Geno (Mar 23, 2017)

Good job!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good ole sows and purty tiger!!! Great as usual!!!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice fish!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Now that you have your deckhand Mark back on board, you need to keep the business and make it boom ! Thanks for the report on the studs ya'll caught !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Murphy's Law said:


> Now that you have your deckhand Mark back on board, you need to keep the business and make it boom ! Thanks for the report on the studs ya'll caught !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I didn't realize it, but its been a couple years since he has been on a charter. was good to have him there again. 

Still "For Sale" interested? drop me a call. my number is all over the place... :whistling:


----------

